# Taking over....



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

My little coffee corner...










Now If we stop cooking I can chuck out the saucepans and have more room for coffee stuff.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Toppaaaah! You've bagged a really good amount of space! Now here's the quandry... two conflicting parties.... (1) your conscience nagging you that it's not quite enough space to do justice to your ambitions, so in a month you'll remove the cups from that cupboard in the right, and (2) your other half nagging that the space would be put to better use with pointless herbs and spices or pictures of dead relatives.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

What a nice setup.

Is that grinder full of beans? I would be tempted to just keep enough beans for a single/double shot (some people weight just enough beans to put into the hopper) or sufficient beans to keep the pressure on the beans being ground. When I had an MC2 I used to just put enoughish beans in the grinder and then place an old Costa Coffee tin inside the hopper to stop the beans from jumping about.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks both...

Mike, I've already got more planned for those shelves Inc a 6 cup Chemex when I can find one in stock ive spaced most of it out so hopefully she won't notice when it suddenly appears. Also the wife isn't the best cook in the world so it more my domain anyway.

Banish, no beans its the gauge sticker on the hopper. I've always weighted my beans before and after the grind but I've not tried a can in the hopper yet to stop the dancing beans.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

A great coffee corner. I would second BanishInstant's observations on the grinder full of beans. Only put in the amount you need so the beans are fresh.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

sandykt said:


> A great coffee corner. I would second BanishInstant's observations on the grinder full of beans. Only put in the amount you need so the beans are fresh.


Thanks Sandy. But there's not actually any beans in the hopper. Its the smokey plastic colour and a setting label at the top.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

pendragoncs said:


> Banish, no beans its the gauge sticker on the hopper. I've always weighted my beans before and after the grind but I've not tried a can in the hopper yet to stop the dancing beans.


Sorry Pendragoncs - better safe than sorry.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

BanishInstant said:


> Sorry Pendragoncs - better safe than sorry.


No problem.

I've now re-arranged the space a little as my Chemex will be here today.


----------

